# hymer driving lights



## beesa650 (Apr 17, 2009)

anyone know where i can get a pair of the small driving lamps to fill the holes in my bc655 bumper where the previous owner took them with him??


----------



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

I too have two holes in my 2006 B634 bumper. The van was bought from new and on asking and checking out several other vans, it appears that is how they are supplied. I don’t have a need for extra lights as I rarely drive the van at night but the two holes irk me. I’ve thought of trying to fix lamps there just to fill the holes but then saw the inlets for the cab air is just behind them and seeing as the airflow is rather inadequate in the cab, I was reluctant to block the holes with a lamp. I’m now looking for a chrome grill or suchlike to fit behind the hole.


----------

